
Ask HN: What tools do you use to follow blogs you enjoy reading - boduma
I couldn’t find a piece of software that I can use to follow the blogs that I enjoy reading. I don’t enjoy subscribing to email newsletters and bookmarks simply don’t work for me because I forget about them. I would like some notifications from time to time and if it’s a free tool, even better for me.
======
troydavis
I use RSS and read it with Feedbin:
[https://feedbin.com/](https://feedbin.com/)

For all then”RSS is dead!” posts, nearly all blogs support it (and the few
that don’t can email Feedbin instead of my real email address:
[https://feedbin.com/help/how-to-subscribe/](https://feedbin.com/help/how-to-
subscribe/)).

